# Ray Allen signs with Miami



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Straight from the owners tweet 


> Micky Arison ‏@MickyArison
> Its 2:30am in London and I was just woken up with great news. Welcome to the family #20!!


:yesyesyes:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Beat me to it! I hope we still get Camby, but it's going to be tough.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

****. That is a hell of a signing for you guys.

Get ready for a bunch of "ring chaser!" hate to follow from Boston fans.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

****in fast people here on Basketball forum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



myst said:


> Beat me to it! I hope we still get Camby, but it's going to be tough.


Yeah, Houston apparently is willing to do a S&T and would want a veteran to help mentor their young players. Dont know if we really have that to give away. Obviously, Battier fits that perfectly and fits salary wise, but would we do that?

Just to confirm that Micky wasnt hacked 


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Ray Allen has informed Boston that he has decided to sign with Miami, league source tells Y! Sports.
> 
> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
> Second source (not sure you need one on this) says that Allen is going to Miami. Big get for the Heat, big loss for the Celtics.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah baby. Sign and trade for Camby please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Pat Riley is a hell of a recruiter :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Camby would be perfextttt noww... RAY RAY!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, Houston apparently is willing to do a S&T and would want a veteran to help mentor their young players. Dont know if we really have that to give away. Obviously, Battier fits that perfectly and fits salary wise, but would we do that?
> 
> Just to confirm that Micky wasnt hacked


If I were you guys I'd hold on tight to Battier. He fits your team perfectly. If I didn't love the guy so much I'd hate him for some of the performances he had in the playoffs.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

WOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



R-Star said:


> If I were you guys I'd hold on tight to Battier. He fits your team perfectly. If I didn't love the guy so much I'd hate him for some of the performances he had in the playoffs.


Lol Battier isn't going anywhere... Heat staff love him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Ray Allen considered Pat Riley's presentation the past two days in Miami as "incredible," source says. "They sold him in every way."





> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Allen's decision first came to Pat Riley, and Pat Riley woke up Micky Arison. I assume Pat's boss will forgive him for that.





> Dwyane Wade ‏@DwyaneWade
> Gotta take a break from my teammates Re Wedding anniversary to say WELCOME!!! #HeatNation continues to grow..


..


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Pay Riley, greatest recruiter of all time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Hearing that Ray Allen's extended family already making plans to come to South Florida. So, yes, this will hold up through the 11th.


So the question now is, whose mom get more airtime next season? Wade, Lebron or Ray's?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Mission accomplished. God I love pat Riley. Welcome to Miami, mr shuttlesworth!!! Ray ray!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> #HeatNation please welcome our newest teammate Ray Allen #Wow #JesusShuttlesworth


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

He really will add another dimension to this team. Hopefully spo is looking at that Boston playbook for ways to get him open.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Side note-does this mean miller will retire?


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



Wade County said:


> Side note-does this mean miller will retire?


Not necessarily. Someone's getting cut though. Juwan will probably retire.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

WE GOT JESUS!!!!!!!!!


**** yeah!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> Welcome! Looks fitting http://t.co/xsyVq4qZ


Wade (or Mario)
Allen
Battier (or Wade)
Lebron 
Bosh

Talk about spacing out a floor


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Unless we are playing Lakers, Spurs or Dwight Howard, we can most likely imagine this line up to close out games:

Wade/Jesus/Battier/Bron/Bosh

I just wet myself.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

I wonder if Bosh and Wade can develop a respected 3 in this off season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Bosh already has a good enough one, while Wade just needs to focus on improving his mid range game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Yea. You don't need or want Bosh to start trying to work on his 3. He already went to it way too much this post season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Damn, this is a sick photoshop










Credit:


> Ryan Hurst ‏@RHurstDesigns
> Ray Allen Miami Heat Jersey http://twitpic.com/a4s0nr
> 
> Ryan Hurst ‏@RHurstDesigns
> Ray Allen Miami Heat Wallpaper http://twitpic.com/a4s10e


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*










WC No hijacking avys man, what u think i was gone for the offseason already? Psssh. Jk we can share.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Haha didn't know anyone else had it! My bad. I'll change later


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*










_RAAAAAY ALLLLLEEEEN........THREEEEEEEEEEEEE_


Wow...Checked my phone every five minutes at work tonight. I read Micky's tweet 20 times making sure I understood correctly. This is absolutely nuts. How awesome is it that miserable-ass Rondo is the reason we have Ray Ray now? This can be really fun. First Miller, then Battier, now Ray ****ing Allen. Next offseason: Dwight Howard.



Wade County said:


> He really will add another dimension to this team. Hopefully spo is looking at that Boston playbook for ways to get him open.


You know he is. He's stolen plays from Doc before. We should also look at Rip Hamilton sets. His mid-range game can be lethal here if used correctly.



R-Star said:


> ****. That is a hell of a signing for you guys.
> 
> Get ready for a bunch of "ring chaser!" hate to follow from Boston fans.


Would be ironic considering its the only reason they had the big 3 in the first place.



Wade2Bosh said:


> So the question now is, whose mom get more airtime next season? Wade, Lebron or Ray's?


Haha, this crossed my mind a few days ago. I'm going with Flo Allen: 1) Sequined jerseys 2) They always show her for some reason and seldom show LeBrane's moms 3) She's the new man in town's mom.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Good signing


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Can't believe it took this long to hit me, but one thought singularly exemplifies why this is awesome for the Heat:

Mike Miller's momentum-killing, fail-to-bring-down-the-house bricks.

Its going to be really interesting seeing the dynamic between Ray and Dwyane as a backcourt. They obviously compliment each other tremendously offensively.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Need I mention I'm also excited about the Eric Reid/Ray Allen dynamic. Reid will need to come up with new ways to incorporate "kaboom."










_Gang -- We're witnessing the Buddha of Kaboomism at work tonight._










_Yeah baby! HA HA_


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

^Only downfall to all of this. Hearing more of that corny "kaboom" call


Jace said:


> Can't believe it took this long to hit me, but one thought singularly exemplifies why this is awesome for the Heat:
> 
> Mike Miller's momentum-killing, fail-to-bring-down-the-house bricks.


True, though Mike Miller more than made up for all of them in one game 


> Kirk Goldsberry ‏@kirkgoldsberry
> Ray Allen hits at 1.71 points per shot from the left corner; best player/spot combo in the NBA. MIA get looks there; There will be blood.


Allen and Battier will have nightly races to see who can get to the corner 1st :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Your color crew is the worst group of homers I've ever heard. They're downright pathetic.

Sorry though. This is in the Heat forum so I'll keep that kind of stuff to myself.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



Smithian said:


> Good signing


Are you kidding me? F***kn awesome signing! :bluesbros: "peace2:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Ooooh...you won't find my opinion credible, but I've heard way homier. Chicago's is really bad, for one.

Tony and Eric actually do a decent job trying to stay neutral, but at times they naturally cater to the fanbase.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



RoadWarrior said:


> Are you kidding me? F***kn awesome signing! :bluesbros: "peace2:


Don't be fooled by Smithi's brevity. Surely Ray's competitiveness and toughness rate him highly on the Smithian Grit Index.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

The Celtics crew are def big homers as well. One of the biggest I've heard. The Knicks crew is pretty good as far as not big homers


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Remember Wilbon and everyone making a big fuss out of the Rip signing last year for the Bulls? Is this a bigger deal?

Just saw Ray's season high was his 28 against us the second game of the year when they didn't have PP. No surprise there. Also nice to see he can be another guy to step it up and score 20+ when someone is out.

Hopefully Terrell stays, he could probably learn a lot from Allen behind the scenes. Ray is a genius off the ball and Harris would need to hone that if he were to be here long term.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

He's a shell of his former self but it's still a great signing for the Heat. Definitely gives you guys an extra dimension off the bench that has never been there before.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Yeah, people tend to believe an intact defending champ is perfect, but we honestly needed some pop off the bench. It was really nice with Bosh for awhile until he needed to start against OKC.

I wonder how often Riles references his NY departure when selling free agents on switching sides (the LeBron, Odom, Fisher, Allen type). He seems to have a life story for every situation.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



Jace said:


> ]This is absolutely nuts. How awesome is it that miserable-ass Rondo is the reason we have Ray Ray now?



Be real. The reason you have Ray now is that Miami was the only contender to make him a priority this summer(and I don't mean that in a bad way), not anything to do with Rondo. Good for you guys, he'll be very good for you and I'll be glad for him if he wins one or more rings in Miami. Like I said at the start of the Finals(I think), I just don't have it in me to hate Miami after how everyone went over the deep end the last two years.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Riles is the most likable thing about the Heat in my opinion. Obviously I'm biased because he coached showtime and all, but that guy is a ****ing genius. You guys are lucky to have him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

It's not that hard to see that Ray Allen is a good fit on that team. Obviously I'm drunk-posting, but putting the all-time best three-point shooter on a squad with two of the best slashers ever is pretty obvious if you can get it done for exception money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Gonna be nice to add this to our offensive arsenal. Been a while since we've had someone who could score coming off screens.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



> Hardwood Paroxysm ‏@HPbasketball
> 
> Doc: "Siri, how do we defend the Heat with Allen on the floor?" Siri: "I'm sorry, there are no high-energy laser beams in your area"


:lol:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Was just watching Ray Allen clips on youtube. Yes, I am excited.

His stroke is so ridiculously pure.

Random though: this is the first time in his career he will wear a jersey that does not have any green in it. Weird.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Allen is just so good at getting open. With wade and bron, I expect him to get a lot of wide open looks. 

What is the O/U of 3PA per game? 5?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Easily.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Lebron James assists per game just went up.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

This prolongs wade's career. Lebron is going get triple double spree's. Bosh is going to be the same lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Definitely right about Wade. We'll see about Lebron and Bosh might get a couple of good looks down low as KG did when a big had to leave him and help close out on Ray, when Ray's defender had trouble getting around all the screens.

Cool chart based on numbers from last season:


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*









:lol:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Ok, I reiterate my question. Do you guys think ray will avg 4 3s made a game?

Or maybe even 5 3s made a game?

That is like a 3 a quarter (or more if he avg 5 a game)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

No.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

5 a game? No. That's pretty unrealistic.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

I'm wait and see on this. I keep waiting for Allen to hit a wall. I 60-40 expect him to tick up this year being a new environment and coming off the bench but I wouldn't be surprised if he has shot his last bullet.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Ray's highest 3pm per was 3.3 on 7.7 taken. 

And that's when he was alpha dog. Hes 4th in the pecking order now. To expect it to go up to 4, or even crazier 5 just isn't going to happen.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Not even close to 4 or 5 per game, that's just insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Not sure what you guys are smoking. 5 per game? Yeah....nahhhh

I think Ray will average around 12 and hit 2 threes a night. His most valuable contribution may well be just as a decoy, either taking defenders with him, or occupying defensive attention by running off multiple screens and being in constant motion.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Perhaps Ray in his prime playing next to the big 3 and only taking 3s (and a lot) could. Not now. No.

WC spot on. His greatest value will be as a decoy. LeBron, Dwyane, and Bosh don't need a whole lot of space to get good shots off inside the arc, and have all been adept at scoring on multiple defenders. Ray's presence alleviates that. 

Yeah Smithi, he's old and we'll see him decline. But as we all know he takes great care of his body, on top of the fact that we'd need so little out of him to be effective.



Wade County said:


> Was just watching Ray Allen clips on youtube. Yes, I am excited.
> 
> His stroke is so ridiculously pure.
> 
> Random though: this is the first time in his career he will wear a jersey that does not have any green in it. Weird.


Hah, I was wondering a couple days ago if a cheeky journalist would bring this up in his press conference. We'll see.



RoadWarrior said:


> :lol:


I'm dying right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Lebrons face in that gif is priceless. Riley's head doesn't even look shopped, such a gangster :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

And Ainge looks like Princess Leia. :rofl:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

I hope Allen can avg 3 a game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

3 as in 3 made threes a game? Are you serious?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



Dee-Zy said:


> I hope Allen can avg 3 a game.


You've gone from 5 to 4 to 3 and thats still too many :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Doc on Ray's decision..


> "I'm just disappointed; he should have stayed," Rivers said before the Celtics' summer league entry began practice at Rollins College. "We recruited him just as hard (as Miami). We talked (after he agreed with the Heat). It was a good talk. You know how I am, when a guy makes his mind up, I am not going to try to change it. I respect him for all he did for us, but I thought he should have stayed with us."
> 
> Allen accepted what is being reported as a two-year deal at about $3 million per season to play with the Heat. The Celtics offered twice as much money, but Allen relayed to Rivers the issues he had this past season, and that made the difference.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

I'm just so excited to see Allen here, I am dreaming. 

Let me dream damn it!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Personally, I didn't think that 5 a game would be possible but I didn't think it was so far fetched that he could knock one down per quarter but you guys brought me down to earth.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Ray's gonna be great this year -- he is coming off the same ankle surgery that made him so effective in 08 and he was damn near an All-Star this year based on his first-half season performance before he got those bone spurs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Marcus13! Yeah! That sig may have to go 

The '07 ankle surgery was for bone spurs also?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

I wonder how Marcus feels towards the Bucks/Celtics/Thunder(Sonics)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



Jace said:


> Marcus13! Yeah! That sig may have to go
> 
> The '07 ankle surgery was for bone spurs also?


Agreed. Ditch the sig please, Marcus.

W2B, could you resize him a headshot of Ray Allen with the same dimensions as our Heat logo in our sigs? I believe that's most appropriate. Welcome to the Heat forum Marcus, we're glad to have you. Feel free to wear the Heat logo in your sig if you want to as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

:lol:

For some reason I got a kick out of imagining Marcus walking in and Adam running over and ripping off his Celtics pullover while asking W2B to go pick out a Heat t-shirt for him from the closet.

Welcome to the fraternity!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

News on Ray's possible contract:


> Heat fans should appreciate Ray Allen next season, because there's no assurance he will be here beyond that. Two sources with direct knowledge tell us that Allen’s two-year deal with the Heat includes a $3.2 million player option for 2013-14. So if Allen wants to become a free agent again next July, he can. So can Rashard Lewis, due $1.4 million in 2013-14.
> 
> If Allen and Lewis both “opt-in” for 2013-14, Miami again would have only the $3 million mini-mid level exception, even if its amnesties Mike Miller, barring trades. If they opt out, using the amnesty on Miller would give the Heat a $5 million exception.
> 
> ...





Adam said:


> W2B, could you resize him a headshot of Ray Allen with the same dimensions as our Heat logo in our sigs? I believe that's most appropriate. Welcome to the Heat forum Marcus, we're glad to have you. Feel free to wear the Heat logo in your sig if you want to as well.


Not good with photoshop. Maybe Ben can?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

J'Covan Brown, an intriguing scoring/shooting PG from Texas, is now off the Heat's summer league roster. He hurt his achilles. Next to zero chance he'd have made it anyway.

Still hoping if we bring in one more guard for insurance its Keyon, if not Terrell. Would be a great sign if Terrell can make the team again, as the odds are stacked even more against him this time around. Can't lie though, it would be cool to see Dooling back home. He gave us fits with Boston both during the regular and postseason. He'd be the ideal insurance guard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Okay, here are two options for you Marcus. I like number 1 personally. It has the logo like ours does but it has Ray Allen which stays true to your cause.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Another vote for the first right here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Ill give up the rights to my avy for Marcus


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

I hope we didn't scare him off.










_I'll miss him._


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Interesting to me still that we sign Ray Ray and the Bulls work out Patrick "Euroleague Basketball Jesus" Beverley....

Well played, Chicago, well played.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Oops sorry guys, Im not used to being part of a team board where fans actually...post, lol.

Went with the first one...for now, once the season starts and game pics get taken, it will probably change. Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, Ive been dealin wit alll haters about this switch.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



Jace said:


> Marcus13! Yeah! That sig may have to go
> 
> The '07 ankle surgery was for bone spurs also?



Yes, he missed the last 25 games of his Sonic career with them before being traded that draft night following the season


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



Luke said:


> I wonder how Marcus feels towards the Bucks/Celtics/Thunder(Sonics)


I hate the Bucks - and moreso, George Karl. It wasn't even the fact that they shipped Ray out as much as what they got in return (half a season of a washed up Gary Payton and Desmond Mason). They shipped out one of the best players in the history of their franchise because they felt like Michael Redd was ready to step into that role.

I don't hate the Sonics/Thunder in the same way - I'd say I really dislike them. Ray was coming off the surgery and was aging. As it turns out, I think they could have been a really, really good team with Durant and Ray but I don't blame them for not recognizing it. Plus, it was just hard on me having games not come on until 10:00, 10:30 at night, I wasn't disappointed being traded.

The Celtics....I think time still has to come into the equation here. Lots of great memories but the only Celtic that I actually like on the team is KG. I don't think I'll hold any ill will towards them outside of them being "rivals" now. Ray chose to leave, they didn't send him packing. I will always resent Danny Ainge in the same way that I resent George Karl.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Says a lot about Rondo/Pierce that KG is the one you still manage to like.






So this was one of his last games in Seattle on the cusp of bone spurs if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*



Jace said:


> Says a lot about Rondo/Pierce that KG is the one you still manage to like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was. Nobody knows exactly when you contract something like bone spurs. 

After that game in January against Utah, he went on to drop 29 or more in 10 of the next 13 games before a freefall so it's safe to say that's right around when they started to bother him. He played another month before calling it quits on the season


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

His J is so butter. As a guy who plays basketball as a shooter -Ray is amazing to watch. Wish I could move like he does without the ball, and better yet, wish I got as good screens as he does :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ray Allen to sign with Miami*

Exactly WC, I love shooting jumpers, and for years now when I'm on the court I always envision Ray's form from head to toe, and it always helps me out. I've said this since he was in Boston: I could watch him shoot all day, as long as its not against us.

Thanks Marcus, good to have a Ray Ray expert around.


----------

